
Show HN: Devknox – Security plugin for Android Studio to build hackproof apps - subho007
https://betalist.com/startups/devknox
======
chillaranand
Does devknox upload app source code to your servers?

~~~
subho007
No, it is scanned locally

------
subho007
Let me know if you guys have any questions :)

